# HP Pavilion webcam missing from devices



## truthinevidence (Jun 29, 2008)

The webcam worked for a few months on my dv6000 series with no problems. I didn't use it for a few months afterward, but when I tried to use it again in QuickPlay and MSN messenger, it could not be found.

I checked the Device Manager. The 'Imaging Devices' category, where the webcam was listed before, was no longer there. I tried several angles to find a solution:


Scanned for hardware changes in Device Manager.
Tried to find HP Webcam by adding 'Legacy Hardware' (Xerox Scanner was the only item that appeared under 'Imaging Devices').
Installed all the appropriate driver updates.
Tried recovering the driver through Recovery Manager, but the webcam driver was not listed.
Tried restoring system to before webcam had disappeared, but earliest restore point available was not early enough!
Reset/installed updated BIOS.
...And finally, performed a full System Recovery.

During this process, I consulted with four different technicians at HP. Despite all that, _none_ of these steps solved the problem.

HP finally suggested I send it to them for repair. But first, _I wanted to see if anyone else has found a solution to this ****-up by HP._

I wish I had spent the extra thousand dollars to get a Mac!

-truth


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems to me you have covered most if not all of the software side of things. Have you ever considered that the webcam may have died on you? If installing the drivers do not bring it back in Device Manager (at least) then may be your webcam needs replacement.


----------



## truthinevidence (Jun 29, 2008)

It seems like that's probably the most likely cause. Sending the laptop to HP, then, is the only option left. I'm glad I took the time to deal with the issue now, a month before the warranty expires.

I appreciate your response.


----------



## sksnyder (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Truth~
I have the same computer that did the exact same thing yours did. I performed all the troubleshooting tricks yo did prior to reading your post.

Still "no-go". I want to know how you made out. Have you had success with it in the past several weeks. Or have you sent hte machine in to HP?

Steve


----------



## truthinevidence (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello Steve,

It took several chat sessions with HP technicians, each of whom were so sure they could get my webcam working, before they were convinced that it really had stopped working as I had been saying.

So the last technician I chatted with verified my warranty info, and we went through the motions of sending the notebook in. I received it back about 7 or 8 days later. The webcam is working and I've had no problems since then.

TIP: A couple of the small rubber guards at the top of my screen, as well as underneath the notebook, had fallen off sometime before I sent it in to HP. So I included that on my repair request, and they did replace them. So if you do end up sending yours in also, I recommend you list ANY other problems/issues, and have them fixed all at once.

Feel free to ask any more questions. Good luck!

truth


----------



## tommedic (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the same problem but my warranty just expired. Seems like a common problem.


----------

